# BCMS: Vokativ draga/dragi



## yael*

Zdravo svima!

Da li je ispravno "Draga Maro i Stojane,..."?
Ovo mi je oduvek problem, na primer, na razglednicama: "Draga mama i tata" "Draga tetka i tečo", itd. 
Mislim da jeste ispravno ovako - i gramatički i po bontonu - ali mi uopšte ne zvuči lepo. Da li postoji neko alternativno rešenje?

Hvala!
Ciao


----------



## VelikiMag

Pročitao sam post nekoliko puta, ali nije mi baš najjasnije šta pitaš. Da li postoji alternativno rešenje za šta? Za riječ _dragi_? Ili uopšteno za takav uvod?
I da li pitaš konkretno za razglednice ili si to navela samo kao primjer?


----------



## yael*

Mislila sam konkretno na uvod za e-mail (ali važi i svaki put kada pišem razglednice) i uvek to slaganje u rodu samo sa prvom navedenom osobom neprirodno zvuči. Da li je _dragi_, u ovom slučaju, potpuno neispravno - npr. _*dragi* Maro i Stojane_? I da li ovo slaganje (mislim, kako sam gore navela) samo meni ružno zvuči? 
E-mail je prilično formalne prirode, ali čini mi se da bi ga uvod "_Dobar dan_" učinio isuviše formalnim.


----------



## VelikiMag

Ne mogu da se sjetim, možda je čak i bila tema gdje se pitalo ovo oko slaganja rodova kod pridjeva. Nemam sada ništa gdje bih to mogao brzo da provjerim, ali možda će neko naći. Ovo što ti govoriš bi bilo logično, da se koristi pridjev za množinu ako se odnosi na više lica. Ali se u govoru mnogo češće čuje da se pridjev slaže samo sa prvom imenicom iza njega. Da li je to pravilno, ne znam. Moguće je da je ovo jedan od slučajeva gdje stvari nisu jasno definisane, pa je ostavljen prostor za različite interpretacije.
Pitam se, kada bi obije imenice bile u ženskom rodu, da li bi se onda koristio pridjevski oblik za množinu ženskog roda. Npr. _Drage Maro i Milice_.
Dok ne nađemo odgovor na ovo pitanje, ti stavi _Dragi Stojane i Maro_. Tako je sigurno tačno 

Vezano za e-mail, ako je formalne prirode najbolje je da počneš s "_Poštovani_..."


----------



## yael*

VelikiMag said:


> Ne mogu da se sjetim, možda je čak i bila tema gdje se pitalo ovo oko slaganja rodova kod pridjeva.


Ja sam tražila, ali nisam uspela ništa da nađem.


> Pitam se, kada bi obije imenice bile u ženskom rodu, da li bi se onda koristio pridjevski oblik za množinu ženskog roda. Npr. _Drage Maro i Milice_.
> Dok ne nađemo odgovor na ovo pitanje, ti stavi _Dragi Stojane i Maro_. Tako je sigurno tačno



Da, tako bih izbegla gramatičke nedoumice, ali bih zanemarila bonton (ženska osoba ima prednost).



> Vezano za e-mail, ako je formalne prirode najbolje je da počneš s "_Poštovani_..."



E-mail je formalan utoliko što su osobe, kojima se obraćam, starije od mene. Ali, ne želim da bude suviše formalan, jer sam te osobe upoznala u vrlo neformalnoj okolnosti (putovali smo zajedno), tako da mi _poštovani_ vuče i suviše na poslovni ton... A i vraća me na početnu nedoumicu - rod i broj.


----------



## Duya

Ako će ti pomoći, meni isto ne štima "draga Maro i Stojane". Ispada da je Mara draga, a Stojan jok . Pravo da ti kažem, nisam nešto ni čuo za to gramatičko/bontonsko pravilo; prije bih rekao da je to malo siva zona gramatike (ali evo, pogledaću šta kaže čika Stojanović). Ja bih napisao sa pridjevom u množini u sva tri slučaja.


----------



## yael*

Duya said:


> Ispada da je Mara draga, a Stojan jok .


My point exactly...


> Pravo da ti kažem, nisam nešto ni čuo za to gramatičko/bontonsko pravilo; prije bih rekao da je to malo siva zona gramatike (ali evo, pogledaću šta kaže čika Stojanović). Ja bih napisao sa pridjevom u množini u sva tri slučaja.


Možda sam ja malo démodé, ali čini mi se da to pravilo postoji. Bilo kako bilo, ja zbog želje da ispoštujem bonton, ispadoh vrlo nepristojna, jer četiri dana odlažem slanje e-maila, kojim bi trebalo da zahvalim ljudima za jedan vrlo lep gest. 
Tužno je što je tako elementarna stvar ostala u sivoj zoni gramatike. 
Mislim da ću poslušati sugestije i staviti pridev u plural.


----------



## DenisBiH

A more li ikako _Dragi moji Maro i Stojane_?


----------



## yael*

DenisBiH said:


> A more li ikako _Dragi moji Maro i Stojane_?


Ja sam učila u školi da ne _more_... Ali, jezik se menja i onako kako su me učili, to sad stvarno tupo zvuči. Dakle, ja ću da tipujem na _dragi_.
Kod oba ženska imena, mislim da je jednina i dalje prihvatljiva: _Draga Zoro i Ana_, npr.


----------



## DenisBiH

'Nači nemre ovo moje, a? A vala i ti' naki' pravila hejbet... 

Inače, meni ovo tvoje "školsko" _Draga moja Maro i Stojane_ i ne zvuči tupo.


----------



## yael*

DenisBiH said:


> ' hejbet...


...što će reći mnoštvo, gomila, big deal i tome slično?  Ako je turcizam, stvarno me čudi da ga kod nas nema... 


> Inače, meni ovo tvoje "školsko" _Draga moja Maro i Stojane_ i ne zvuči tupo.


Ne zvuči ti da je Stojan malo out of the picture? Taj prisvojni pridev, doduše, malo popravlja utisak...


----------



## DenisBiH

> ...što će reći mnoštvo, gomila, big deal i tome slično?  Ako je turcizam, stvarno me čudi da ga kod nas nema...



Da da, to je sijasetov zli rođak. 



> Ne zvuči ti da je Stojan malo out of the picture? Taj prisvojni pridev, doduše, malo popravlja utisak...



Uh, izvini, ovo _moja _mi je greškom upalo po ovom mom prvom prijedlogu. I _Draga Maro i Stojane_ mi je ok, i ne, ne zvuči mi da je Stojan izostavljen tu, mada razumijem zbog čega tebi i Duyi zvuči.


Inače, ne znam je li potpuno on-topic, ali kako je ispravno:
_
U požaru su buknule mnoge kuće i turistički objekti._
_U požaru su buknuli gradonačelnikova kuća i auto._

...ili nekako drugačije?


----------



## yael*

DenisBiH said:


> Inače, ne znam je li potpuno on-topic, ali kako je ispravno:
> _
> U požaru su buknule mnoge kuće i turistički objekti._
> _U požaru su buknuli gradonačelnikova kuća i auto._
> 
> ...ili nekako drugačije?



Ja mislim da je on topic, jer pričamo o slaganju prideva po rodu i broju, zar ne?
Mislim da je ispravno i jedno drugo, iako kod jednog imamo slaganje u rodu i broju sa prvom imenicom, a u drugom ne. A zašto je tako, ne znam ti reći. 
Pokušala sam da uporedim sa italijanskim, koji, za razliku od engleskog, poznaje broj i rod kod prideva... ali oni bi rekli: _Mi*o* fratello_ e _mi*a* sorella_ ili _Mi*ei* fratelli_ (kao neka zbirna), _Car*o* fratello e car*a* sorella _(oni bi ponovili)ili _Car*i *fratelli_. 
_Care Luisa e Giovanna_ (plural - _Drage Luisa i Giovanna_). 
Ali: _sono bruciate numeros*e* fabbrich*e*, cas*e* e veicol*i*_ - gde je particip ženskog roda u množini kao _fabbriche_ (fabrike) i _case_ (kuće), iako je _veicoli_ (automobili) muškog roda. Naravno, da su prilikom nabrajanja prvo bili navedeni _veicoli_, particip bi bio u muškom rodu (_bruciat*i* numeros*i* veicol*i *_etc.). Ergo, ni tu nema pravila... ili je isto kao i kod nas, samo što ne mogu da ga izdefinišem...


----------



## Magdalena Petrovic

Koliko se sećam, pravilo je da se pridev može slagati bilo sa množinom ili sa prvom imenicom do sebe - od volje ti.

Pozdrav


----------

